# LED retrofit to a RSM 130



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just picked up a RSM 130 in as new condition and want to convert the existing PC lighting to LED's, I was looking at all kinds of systems available on Google. The kit from Steve's Led's looks very well done, has anyone out there done a conversion on a bio cube or similar tank, comments anyone?


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

rapidled.com has retrofit kits as well. For details on my nano LED project see here
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/fluval-edge-6g-cree-led-arduino-controller-128273/


----------

